

Apple Logo Is an Agnostic's Crucifix, Star of David: Study  - rblion
http://www.fastcompany.com/1692055/why-the-apple-logo-is-like-a-crucifix-or-star-of-david-for-mac-lovers

======
antareus
> "Brands are a signal of self-worth," said Gavan Fitzsimons, professor of
> marketing and psychology at Duke. "We're signaling to others that we care
> about ourselves and that we feel good about ourselves and that we matter in
> this world. It's more than 'I'm hip or cool'...I'm a worthwhile person, and
> I matter, and you should respect me and think that I'm a good person,
> because I've got the D&G on my glasses."

How is this not satire? It is one of the most depressing things I've ever
read.

~~~
rblion
it is satirical but that's materialism.

